# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Piranhabox V1.13 BOOM UPDATE ! MTK Added 6276 CPU | Support Access | Many More..

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool    _What's New - Added Support
+_ *Added One Click Support Acess*_
+_ *MTK add File Unlock*_
+_ *MTK fix MT6575 New flash models to read / write*_
+_ *Fully supports MT6276 for USB read / write flash*_
+_ *SPD add File Unlock*_
+_ *SPD upgrade for Unlock*_
+_ *SPD add PhoneBook and IMEI for analysis*_
+_ *SPD add new flash models for supports read / write*_
+_ *Mstar add File Unlock* *+ Mstar upgrade for Unlock* _ +_ *CoolSand upgrade for IMEI Change*_
+_ *CoolSand add new Flash models support*_
+_ *Mstar fix write flash bug*   
Download link 1 Win rar format *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
 One Click Support Access*      *How to New pinfinder Pin Selector  
Example SPD *    *Example MSTAR*   *iff you like piranhabox like in facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Br.
Piranhabox

----------

